# Not a huge problem, but very weird.



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

I was reading a thread and came across one of Pete Thomas's posts. Nothing out of the ordinary. A nice post, but it was all broken and weird. It was out of the normal box. What happened???? Is there a problem with the code? Is this a glitch? Or is Pete Thomas an extremely skilled hacker who loves to cause slight disturbances??? :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: Sorry, couldn't resist....

Any thoughts??


----------

